# Police pose as reporter to arrest protester



## Jaydub (21 May 2007)

> ROBERT MATAS
> 
> Globe and Mail Update
> 
> ...



More here...
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070520.wbcvanoc21/BNStory/National/home

I say well done.  If you live in BC, you've no doubt heard of these thugs.  Threatening people is no way to further your cause.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 May 2007)

Works for me.......


----------



## Devlin (21 May 2007)

Anti-Olympics .....oh the horror the Olympics are coming quick call the cavalry. Good on the cops, I know personally cause I was on the receiving end a number of times with  reporters who have done far worse "to get the story"


----------



## GAP (21 May 2007)

Works for me too


----------



## Jaydub (21 May 2007)

The guy they arrested made direct threats that his organisation, the "Anti-Poverty Committee", will come to the homes of Vancouver Organising Committee personnel and "evict" them unless their demands were met.


----------



## larry Strong (21 May 2007)

This part gave me my morning guffaw:

"The news media have a special role in society – to deliver credible news, he said. Impersonating a reporter attacks the credibility of the industry,"


----------



## BernDawg (21 May 2007)

Well done!  Keep it up I say.  Most of these "socially responsible" protestors just want their 15 mins of fame anyway and this tactic obviously works.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I think it's fantastic.
> 
> Not only do you catch the guy.....  now
> he'll think twice before talking to the media.
> ...


+1  ;D


----------



## rz350 (21 May 2007)

LOL I believe the proper word for this is "pwn3d"


----------



## gaspasser (21 May 2007)

I say it looks good for the VPS.  Why not, reporters have posed as "not-reporters" in the past just to get thier story.  If you are a credible and upstanding journalist in the first place, you need not worry about being slandered or hacked.   My! how the tables have turned and they don't like it.  Too Bad!  

 ^-^


----------



## beach_bum (21 May 2007)

I was watching this on the morning news.  Gave me a bit of a giggle over my coffee.   ;D  Good for the VPD.


----------



## Donut (21 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I say it looks good for the VPS.  Why not, reporters have posed as "not-reporters" in the past just to get thier story.



It's the VPD   

I think it's freaki' awesome.... These social activist groups frequently obtain press credentials to gain access to events, as well, good for the goose, good for the gander.  But I agree with Tim, it's a tactic that may not fly again.  It's also not like 24 is a high-power media outlet, anyway, try as they might.

DF


----------



## RangerRay (21 May 2007)

Outf***instanding!

These guys are not merrily "protestors".  They are thugs, plain and simple.  They push women over to get onto stages during public events to swear and curse into a microphone, they drown out childrens' choirs with more profanity, and they are constantly trying to provoke the VPD.  If I was the police chief, I would have sent in the Cossaks and truncheons long ago!

I'm not a huge fan of the Olympics, but they are going to happen anyways. They should quit their crying and get with the program, unless all they really want to do is be thugs?


----------



## ms (22 May 2007)

Some days the job is just waaaaaay more fun than it should be.  ;D

While this technique may not draw Cunningham in again, it should still work like a charm on the other "rocket scientists" protesting with the APC.


----------



## niner domestic (24 May 2007)

And it just gets better: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070523/campbell_protest_070523/20070523?hub=Canada

Good on the VPD and Premier Campbell for not putting up with these people's agenda! (maybe Jack needs to to have a chat with Campbell to see how not to negotiate with bad guys)


----------



## medaid (24 May 2007)

Good on the VPD. Do it again and again and again, until you break their spirits


----------



## Jaydub (26 May 2007)

Sometime I honestly don't believe that they truly care about their cause.  It's like they just do it for kicks.  They just get off on civil disobedience.


----------

